# How to change fuel pump? Drop tank? Please help



## AmeliaGoat (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey guys I came out to my car the other day just to hear it turn over the engine but not run. I took off the cover on the engine and removed the schrader valve cap on the fuel rail. When ever my buddy turned on the ignition nothing came out of the valve even though I was depressing the needle inside the valve. Even when the engine was turning over nothing came out. The relay is good and clicks whenever the ignition is turned on so I am assuming the pump is bad. My question is how do I replace it? I have typed in fuel pump removal, drop fuel tank, and other keywords in this forum but came up with nothing. I have searched for hours on the Internet also. I know I most likely have to drop the tank, but before I tackle that I would like to get some insight on the procedure in dropping the tank. Any help since I'm bout to leave here in a few mins to pick the car up on my car
Hauler trailer? Thank you guys.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Um... the gas tank is in the trunk. You unbolt the brace, unbolt the straps, unhook the filler hose, disconnect the lines and wiring harness, and slide it towards you... viola, fuel pump access. No heavy lifting or taking a bath in gas.


----------



## AmeliaGoat (Oct 21, 2010)

Alright man that's what I needed to know. I really appreciate it.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

If you can get to it, check that you are getting power to the connector on the top of the tank first. Bad relays can still click...


----------



## AmeliaGoat (Oct 21, 2010)

Yea bville I'm gonna do that. Especially after I just called my local auto parts store and the cheapest they can do is a acdelco for 441$!! That's horse ****. All I need is a fuel pump, I don't need a whole assembly. I did find a lingenfelter high flow fuel pump for 139$. I don't know if I would be able to plug and play to the existing assembly though. If 441
Is what I have to do then I am going to definitely isolate the problem being the fuel pump. Thanks for the advice


----------



## 1972TransAmMan (Dec 31, 2018)

Look on ebay for fuel pump module repair kit, I found one for my 2002 Firebird and 1995 trans am. Usually around 70.00 dollars or so,the cup on the module has three or four tabs, gently pry those out till you can remove the cup revealing the fuel pump. Follow instructions for replacement. You may have to change the .connector that comes with the kit


----------

